# VGOD clothing



## Kyli3boi (17/8/16)

Hi.

I'm looking for VGOD clothing such as hats, hoodies, t-shirts.

Please let me know where I can get.

Thanks


----------



## Stosta (17/8/16)

I would also like to see more branded vape clothing. Would love a Rainbow Monster Baseball-styled shirt from @Rooigevaar , or a black shirt with a pin-up model on the front holding a donut and "Debbie Does Donuts" on the back from @method1 . Just more merchandise in general would be nice!

Reactions: Like 3


----------

